# Buying Prime Lens vs Speedlite



## OpticMemory (Mar 20, 2012)

hey folks.. this has been on my mind for a while.. maybe you guys can help me out.

with my limited budget, i'm trying to justify which one I should buy first.

1) Prime lens - Normal EF 50mm f/1.4 USM Autofocus Lens - $379
2) Speedlite - 430EX II Speedlite TTL - $279

(yes the Speedlite is cheaper.. but I can only get one now.. and have to save up for the other one later)

which one do you think is the most important for newbies...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2012)

Assuming that you don't have other lighting, and that the 50mm FL is already covered by your (I assume) kit lens, the speedlight will be of far more benefit than a fast prime.


----------



## OpticMemory (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes you assumed correct.  I only have a Canon T2i,  18-55mm F3.5-5.6 kit lens and a 70-300 USM zoom lens... nothing else.  Trying to build my gear. 
thanks for the advise.  speedlite it is.  B&H is selling em cheap right now til end of March.


----------



## Crollo (Mar 21, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Assuming that you don't have other lighting, and that the 50mm FL is already covered by your (I assume) kit lens, the speedlight will be of far more benefit than a fast prime.



Uhh... First, it's a EF 50, a FL wouldn't mount without an adapter.
 Second, a kit lens can not substitute for a 50mm 1.4 just because it has 50mm within it's range. If it did, then nobody would ever buy primes and every lens would be a superzoom.


----------



## eshane (Mar 21, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Assuming that you don't have other lighting, and that the 50mm FL is already covered by your (I assume) kit lens, the speedlight will be of far more benefit than a fast prime.



I second that, I did the same bought the speedlite then the prime len.


----------



## dsquared (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, think of it first... how much would you use that speedlight you will buy ? Hmm... maybe you will get more benefit from 50mm lens cause you will use it constantly for portraits, and of course other stuff... but still, I don't know, maybe you are doing photoshoots more and that's why you need speedlight more  think of it, that's my suggestion


----------



## Cuzzy (Mar 21, 2012)

I would go with the 430 and a Cactus V5.  And it says when you order it takes 15 days for the Cactus but I got mine in less than a week.


----------



## petto (Mar 21, 2012)

Crollo said:
			
		

> Uhh... First, it's a EF 50, a FL wouldn't mount without an adapter.
> .



That is incorrect. Any EF will mount on the canon bodies. You just cannot put an EF-S on a full frame. I have a Canon 7D and my brother has a rebel and both bodies take EF lenses.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 21, 2012)

I would have gone with the 50 first.  Fixed aperture fast lens is the best lens to learn with.  Your 2 lenses wont give you that luxury.


----------



## apples (Mar 21, 2012)

totally depends on what you will shoot more of. i got the same 50mm/1.4 first and loving it. when my tax returns come back i'll think about what to get next, probably a flash.

the 50mm prime is just cream though.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Crollo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming that you don't have other lighting, and that the 50mm FL is already covered by your (I assume) kit lens, the speedlight will be of far more benefit than a fast prime.
> ...



FL = Focal length


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 21, 2012)

I would go with the 50mm to begin with. Flash helps but there is a lot that you can do with a 50mm f1.4 that you cannot do with a flash, like have a dof of f1.4.


----------



## usayit (Mar 21, 2012)

What you want to accomplish should determine what equipment to buy next...   not the other way around.   Especially not according to what others have purchased or done.

So my vote is for Neither... save the money until you sort it all out.


PS> You can do wonders with a non-TTL flash for very little cash (check trigger voltages).   For the price of that flash, you can buy two stands, two triggers, and two flashes.   Far more effective for learning and creativity.  That is of course if being this creative with flashes interests you.


----------



## Crollo (Mar 21, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Crollo said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



...&#8203;Oh.


----------



## Dao (Mar 21, 2012)

Crollo said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Crollo said:
> ...



I figured your were referring to the Canon mount back in the 60's


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Dao said:


> Crollo said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Nerd.


----------



## OpticMemory (Mar 21, 2012)

so far everyone's opinion is 50/50..

in terms of my use...  lately I've been doing a lot of street photography.. but.. there are also times when Im shooting indoors with low lighting..

tough decision.... but since it is now spring.. i will probably be outside more...

I just saw another 50mm but it is 1.8 instead of 1.4... and it is HALF the price cheaper.. O_O   is 1.8 good?  maybe i'll make a new post on this.


----------



## OpticMemory (Mar 21, 2012)

oh.. by the way.. thanks everyone.


----------



## sovietdoc (Mar 21, 2012)

You probably want a fast lens to let you shoot in darker conditions and control the light.

Flash - lets you do just that.  I'd get the flash first.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 22, 2012)

OpticMemory said:
			
		

> so far everyone's opinion is 50/50..
> 
> in terms of my use...  lately I've been doing a lot of street photography.. but.. there are also times when Im shooting indoors with low lighting..
> 
> ...



The 50/1.8 is not great. If you spring on a 50 make sure it's an f/1.4.


----------



## usayit (Mar 22, 2012)

For the price, I think the 50mm f/1.8 is unbeatable.   The key is the price.... some people expect the world for a penny.   Build is less, it uses a "zippy" motor rather than the silent USM, less aperture blades, and optics are good but not as good as the f/1.4.   

It pretty comes down to how much you can afford.


----------



## Dao (Mar 22, 2012)

If you shoot a lot of indoor events  (i.e.birthday parties, company dinners) where you can bounce your flash, I will go with the flash first.  What I did in the beginning was bought a 50mm f/1.8 lens (new at around $71 shipped) and a used non-TTL Canon flash (older model only ttl with eos film camera, bought it for around $30 - $40). 

Today, I am still using that flash as a manual flash.  There was a little learning curve using all manual settings (manual mode on ISO, aperture and flash power).  But it won't take too long to learn.  

And if you are fine with selling stuff, (assuming you keep your gears in good condition) you can sell the lens (or flash) back and move up later on.   I was able to make few bucks after I use the lens for awhile and sold it (that simply because I bought it with $20 discount with google check out back then and the price of the new lens went up).


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 22, 2012)

EDIT: Glad others suggested this as well. 

Wait...why not buy the flash and put that $100 difference into getting a nifty fifty (50mm f/1.8 which retails for $100)? 

I disagree with Tyler on this one. A newbie would really have to pick at the 50mm to notice any huge differences in image quality. There are plenty of comparison videos out there verifying that. If you don't mind the cheaper build for lasting you until you pick up an f/1.4, I see no reason to not get one.


----------



## OpticMemory (Mar 22, 2012)

> Wait...why not buy the flash and put that $100 difference into getting a nifty fifty (50mm f/1.8 which retails for $100)?
> 
> I disagree with Tyler on this one. A newbie would really have to pick at the 50mm to notice any huge differences in image quality. There are plenty of comparison videos out there verifying that. If you don't mind the cheaper build for lasting you until you pick up an f/1.4, I see no reason to not get one.



That's a good point.   Thanks for the suggestion.  =)


----------



## brush (Mar 23, 2012)

Amazon.com: Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Camera Lens: Camera & Photo

Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-565EX ETTL Speedlite Flash for Canon: Electronics

You're welcome.


----------



## OpticMemory (Mar 23, 2012)

> Amazon.com: Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Camera Lens: Camera & Photo
> 
> Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-565EX ETTL Speedlite Flash for Canon: Electronics
> 
> You're welcome.



Thanks Bill.   

hmm.. Yongnuo... I've never heard of this brand.. yes it is ultra cheap... how is the quality?  -- I'm a little skeptical on the brand, but i've got an open mind.


----------



## brush (Mar 23, 2012)

OpticMemory said:


> > Amazon.com: Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Camera Lens: Camera & Photo
> >
> > Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-565EX ETTL Speedlite Flash for Canon: Electronics
> >
> ...



I haven't tried one of their flashes yet but I've heard lots of very good things...supposedly that 565EX is right on par with Canon's 580 EX II which is a model up from the 430 you've been looking at. I do have a set of RF-603C remote triggers from Yongnuo though, and I love everything about them...hopefully that will translate to their flashes too but I can't say for sure.


----------



## OpticMemory (Mar 23, 2012)

brush said:


> OpticMemory said:
> 
> 
> > > Amazon.com: Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Camera Lens: Camera & Photo
> ...




Ok cool.. thanks for the tips.. I will dig some more info about Yongnuo...


----------



## photographyxfactor (Mar 23, 2012)

consider getting the 18-55 instead, the 50/1.8  (or 1.4) and you probably could STILL get the SB600.  Depends on what  you like to shoot and preferred focal lengths.


----------

